
Ask HN: IaaS/PaaS providers for India region - pbhowmic
I am working on a mobile app for the Indian subcontinent and I need to locate an IaaS&#x2F;PaaS provider for the backend. Anybody have any first-hand experience with deploying on such a platform? I am trying to minimize network latency.
======
keviv
You can go with DigitalOcean Singapore Location. Pings under 100ms.

You can use my affiliate link to sign up:
[https://m.do.co/c/4d7fb2079a96](https://m.do.co/c/4d7fb2079a96)

~~~
pbhowmic
can you speak to why digital ocean over other providers?

